# Does NFTS have scholarships for international students?



## Suraj Boddu (Nov 2, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Like many of you, I'm looking to apply for a Masters in cinematography. Currently short listing my options (yes, I'm a bit late) and one option that is really, really enticing is NFTS in the UK. It seems like they're producing some of the best filmmakers and the whole experience just seems too perfect. However, the only one thing that is bothering me is the tuition fee. 50,000+ pounds for two years is a bit absurd, and I'm looking for ways to help out with the funding. I'm from India, and it doesn't seem like they have many scholarship options for international students. I see they have many options for UK citizens but not for international. 
I just want to ask around and see if I've missed anything. Do they really have no options for internal students at all?

Thank you in advance.
Suraj Boddu


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi Suraj, 

Emily from the NFTS here 

Here is more information for you:

Funding opportunities and advice for European and international students

Information about funding opportunities and other financial advice for both EU/EEA and international students is available on the UKCISA website: www.ukcisa.org.uk

Many countries have scholarship programmes for students wanting to study abroad and it’s worth investigating these in your home country. Additionally there are British Government-funded scholarship schemes available through the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, Overseas Development Administration or United Nations. You can find out more from the British Council, Embassy or High Commission in your own country or from: www.britishcouncil.org or www.educationuk.org

The application deadline for these scholarships may fall before our selection process is over, so you should ask if you can make an application in principle even though you may not yet have been offered a place at the School.

We also recommend online research, reaching out to local councils, current employers, friends and family. Some students have found success in setting up gofundme pages.

Good luck with your research.

All the best

Emily
NFTS


----------

